# 2013 Pre-spring Arrow Fling



## T Harris (Sep 10, 2012)

Folks, I know this announcement of the Allsouth Archery Association & Compton Traditional Bowhunters 2013 PRE-SPRING ARROW FLING is early, but I kinda believe in doing that.  This past year’s Pre-Spring Arrow Fling had over 500 participants and many, many more in attendance.  I truly believe the 2013 event will have an even great turn-out.

The 2013 dates for the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling are February 22nd, 23rd & 24th and as soon as there’s an itinerary available, I’ll put it here.  The location for this event is held at beautiful Tannehill Historical State Park in McCalla, Alabama.

I do, however, already have a couple of seminars I think everyone will enjoy.  One will be a HOG HUNTING Seminar and YUMI Archery will do a seminar on the CHINESE HORN BOW.  I’m also working on having a Blacksmith setting up for those of you that would like to learn a little about making throwing hawks or knives.

Folks, there will be the great people from Compton Traditional Bowmen helping put on this event.  They will also be signing up new members, having some programs for our youths as well, just like last year.  

I firmly believe in Compton Traditional Bowhunters and what this outstanding organization does for traditional archery.  Also, for those that are already members of the Allsouth Archery Association & Compton Traditional Bowhunters as well as those that join either one of these organizations, they’ll get a $5.00 discount off the weekend rates of shooting.

I’ll be adding more information here between now and when I see everyone.  This past February, there were lots of tremendous Vendors here and I have no doubt, there will be even more here in 2013.  I’ll start putting a list of these Vendors together and will be listing them here for you.  Now, if you’re a Vendor and plan on being here, don’t be shy, JUMP IN AND LET EVERYONE KNOW YOU PLAN ON COMING!

There will also be announcements of the event coming up a little later in Traditional Bowhunter & Primitive Archer Magazines.

Terry Harris
archertw@bellsouth.net


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Terry. It's ALWAYS good to know when your early shoot is, so we don't schedule something on the same weekend!!!! Don't want to miss yours!!!!!


----------



## T Harris (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Tomi.

WOW!!!  Again, I know it's an early announcement, but ya'll can't believe how many Vendors that have already told me they're planning on being at the 2013 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's a partial list of the Vendors that say they're attending.

Acadian Woods Bows ~ YUMI Bows ~ Big Jim Bow Co. ~ Pine Holoow Longbows ~ Dryad Bows ~ Helle Knives ~ Kim Sha Archery ~ Calumet Trade Goods ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ Hunters Image ~ Black Creek Bows ~ St. Joe River Bows ~ Two Tracks Bow & Wool Co. ~ TWarrows ~ Rock Pile Farms ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Back Porch Archery ~ ILF Custom Bows ~ Primitive Archery Sales ~ Lucas Bullington's Handcrafted Knives ~ J.P. Enterprises ~ Southern Archery Targets ~ Copperhead Bows ~ Tandy Leather Co. ~ Stave Press ~ Anneewakee Archery and I'm sure there will be many more.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope everyone's having a safe and prosperous hunting season.  When it's over and you're getting cabin fever after the beginning of next year, come on over to the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Oct 24, 2012)

Folks, I know it's only late October, but just yesterday it was APRIL, lol!!!
The Pre-Spring Arrow Fling will be here before you know it.

Terry Harris

MY PARENTS WERE RIGHT, THE OLDER WE GET, THE FASTER TIME GOES BY!!!


----------



## T Harris (Nov 17, 2012)

Wishing everyone a safe & Happy Thanksgiving.

Hope to see everyone in February.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Nov 25, 2012)

Folks, spent a little time with Byron Ferguson and his son Zach this weekend and "Byron Ferguson Productions" & "Zach Ferguson Z-Bows" will be added to a great list of Vendors.

Let's update here a little here and put the entire list of Vendors together.  

Black Widow Custom Bows ~ Acadian Woods Bows ~ YUMI Bows ~ Big Jim Bow Co. ~ Pine Holoow Longbows ~ Dryad Bows ~ Helle Knives ~ Kim Sha Archery ~ Calumet Trade Goods ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ Hunters Image ~ Black Creek Bows ~ St. Joe River Bows ~ Two Tracks Bow & Wool Co. ~ TWarrows ~ Rock Pile Farms ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Back Porch Archery ~ ILF Custom Bows ~ Primitive Archery Sales ~ Lucas Bullington's Handcrafted Knives ~  J.P. Enterprises ~ Southern Archery Targets ~ Tandy Leather ~ Stave Press ~ Copperhead Bows ~ Anneewakee Archery ~ Byron Ferguson Productions ~ Ferguson Z-Bows and I'm sure there will be many more.

WOW, I CAN HARDY WAIT!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, it is official.  

There will be a Blacksmith, "Warrior Mountain Forge", during this event, doing demonstrations and showing how to make knives, camp cooking irons and other things.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 17, 2012)

Folks, just a little over two months away.  Start planning on being here and having a great time!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 29, 2012)

It's official, less than TWO MONTHS AWAY!!!

Folks, ya don't want to miss out on the first get together to kick off the 3D shoots in the South, you you folks up north certainly don't want to miss out on getting away from the bitter cold and come down here for a great time.

Last year it was approximately 60 degrees for the highs and around 40 for the lows, with clear skies.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 4, 2013)

Folks, even though I saw many great competitors at this non-competitive event last year, they had a blast.  Let me also say it's the perfect kind of event to get those friends started because it IS this kind of format.

I don't know how many times I've heard beginners say "I'm intimidated to go to some of the competitions because I'm just getting started". Well folks, NOW'S THE TIME TO GET THEM HERE"!!

It's also time for me to get out to Tannehill this Saturday to start looking around for target placement.  It's never too early to start preparing for our guests.

Terry Harris


----------



## scbowhnter (Jan 4, 2013)

Where would I find info about setting up a booth at the event?

Thanks,


----------



## T Harris (Jan 4, 2013)

scbowhnter, sent ya a PM.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 7, 2013)

Just slightly over 6 weeks away.

Start making plans to get here early if possible for your favorite place.

Terry Harri


----------



## T Harris (Jan 16, 2013)

Good news folks, Mike McGuire "Mike's Osage" will be here with lots of asage staves and plenty of bow blanks to help ya get stared on that self bow you always wanted to build.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 22, 2013)

A little over four weeks now folks!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 1, 2013)

Three weeks from today Folks!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking forward to spending 2 whole days  with Miss Tomi at this shoot. Last year it was a blast. 3 course, 15 targets per course and well set up. 
I shot 180 targets, and plan to shoot more thus year. 
Terry  and Scott set a fine course, and run a good shoot. Compton's Bowhunters is a class act, and their presence makes it all the better. 

I was able to book a room this week at the Best Western on Academy Circle. 
I went through Priceline and got  a room for $54.00 per night, on a regular $109.00 per night stay.
 I highly recommend this path is you are planning the trip.


----------



## T Harris (Feb 2, 2013)

It'll be good to have you & Miss Tomi here.  I have no doubt some great pictures will be taken and shared by Miss Tomi.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

Folks, something has been brought to my attention concerning dogs at events.

I know that Tannehill State Park allows dogs in the Park as long as they're on leashes.  This also means that the owner has to have the leash in hand.

The main issue I have is that all dogs MUST BE CLEANED UP  AFTER!!!

There are too many people walking around and shouldn't have to watch out for dog crap.  

I love dogs and certainly don't mind owners bringing their pets out there, BUT BE A RESPONSIBLE  PET OWNER!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 5, 2013)

Folks, just found out that Bear Archery will definitely be here at the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

Got some great Vendors folks, let's make sure we support their commitment while we're thinking of buying something.

Terry Harris


----------



## Bowhunterga (Feb 6, 2013)

Really looking forward to the shoot. After having such a good time last year we are planning to drive down on Thursday night this year to spend the whole weekend at the shoot. Will also be chipping in with Joe Lasch and crew for the youth activities on Saturday!

Not ready this year Terry but will most likely be setting up a booth next year. Perhaps even for the Hill Classic coming up this summer.

Thanks for your work in setting up the event and making it all happen!


----------



## T Harris (Feb 6, 2013)

OUTSTANDING!!!  Thanks for helping out, also look forward to having you as a Vendor at the Hill shoot.  You'll make a great addition.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 8, 2013)

HOLY COW, TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!!

Man, I can't believe it's been approximately a year since we were having an outstanding time at Tannehill.

Met some great new people from some states, even Canada, that had never been here before.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone here again, even some new folks I've heard from that plan on attending.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 14, 2013)

Itinerary for the weekend, besides lots of arrow flingin'.


Compton Traditional Bowhunters
&  All South Archery Association
Schedule of Events
Friday

 7 a.m.  Range Open   (Last shooter out at 5 p.m.)
 6:00 p.m. Sterling Holbrook – Seminar 
“Hog Hunting”

Saturday
 7 a.m.   Range Open  (Last shooter out at 5 p.m.)
 9 – 11 a.m. - Youth Arm Guard Building workshop  
 11 a.m. - Noon Youth Balloon shoot 
 1 p.m. – Tandy Leather  – Seminar 
	“Build Your Own Arm Guard”
  4:00 p.m. Trade Blanket – Vulcan Pavillion
	(used traditional archery equipment only)
  6:30 p.m. - Chili Supper –  Free
	           Courtesy of All South Archery Assoc.
  7 p.m. - Boy Scout Benefit Raffle

Sunday 
   7 a.m.  - Range Open   (Last shooter out at Noon)
  9 – 10 a.m. – Church Worship Services

Food Service All Weekend provided by:
	“Turnip Greens With An Attitude”


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 14, 2013)

Me and my family will be there on Saturday. I cant wait!


----------



## T Harris (Feb 15, 2013)

Alright folks, it's only ONE WEEK FROM TODAY!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking forward to it!!!!!!


----------



## T Harris (Feb 17, 2013)

FIVE DAYS AND COUNTIN'!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 18, 2013)

FOUR DAYS FROM TODAY & COUNTIN' DOWN!!!

Get here early and get you a good camping spot.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 20, 2013)

FOLKS, DAY AFTER TOMORROW AND THE PRE-SPRING ARROW FLING BEGINS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 20, 2013)

FOLKS, THE WEATHER IS LOOKING GREAT FOR THE WEEKEND!!!

I was keeping my fingers crossed, cause the rain chances got a little higher than I like.

Friday, 30 percent (early morning), Saturday only 10 percent & Sunday only 10 percent, with highs close to mid 60's and lows in the 40's.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 21, 2013)

TOMORROW, TOMORROW, TOMORROW!!!

The Pre-Spring Arrow Fling is finally here and you all won't have to see me on here......for a while anyway, LOL.

Well, the weather update has the rain chance higher on Friday but still great for Sat. & Sun.  The temps look fantastic.

Folks already have been coming in and gettin' their spot.

Hope to see everyone here.

Terry Harris


----------

